# Office 365 >  >  Custom UI Ribbon deleted when saved to onedrive

## shashankgupta22

Hi,

I created a custom ribbon that is stored in a particular workbook. I used the Custom UI Editor for Microsoft office to create it using Andy Pope's Ribbon Editor. I have been using this ribbon for over a year now with no problems. I just recently moved to Office 365 and kept my workbook in Onedrive. I am not sure exactly what happened but, on reopening the workbook on my computer the custom ribbon has disappeared. The Excel xml also is not showing the custom UI ribbon.

Would really appreciate if anyone could help me with this since I have searching for an answer for days.

Regards,
Shashank

----------


## MarvinP

Hi Shashank,

Are you trying to run Excel on the cloud or on your machine?  VBA isn't supported when you run Excel from the OneDrive cloud.  Could that be the problem?

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...rs=en-us&ad=us

----------


## shashankgupta22

Hi Marvin,

Thank for your reply. Yes, I have kept the files on onedrive which can be accessed from different computers. I am ok with me not being able to use VBA on the cloud, however, my custom UI ribbon tab has been deleted. I am not sure why this is happening.

Regards,
Shashank

----------


## MarvinP

If I'm not wrong the custom UI ribbon tab is implemented using VBA.  No vba then no custom ribbon.  Just my best guess without knowing of any new features to OneDrive and VBA.

----------


## AliGW

If you are keeping .xlsm files on OneDrive, you must open them in the desktop app for the VBA to function. It will be disabled in the browser. Its just a case of telling those who need to access it to open it this way.

----------


## MarvinP

Hey Ali,  
What happens when one person is using the browser and two others have brought it down to play on their machines.  Is Excel smart enough to deal with some people using the online Excel while others have pulled it down?  I really have no idea.  Does the last guy to save the file win?  IE have all thier values saved over the others?   I'll go do some research...

Here is an old 2016 thread but I don't know if MSFT has improved sharing with the New Microsoft 365 version(s).  :Confused:

----------


## AliGW

Yes, Marvin - 365 is clever enough, and I use it every day in this way. When others are working on the file, you can see their initials top right in the workspace. It's still saving the file to OneDrive, so updates are live, and you can even see which cells your colleagues have selected. OneDrive saves on the fly, so everything happens simultaneously.

I have several shared files that include VBA - those using them know to open them from the browser in the desktop app.

----------


## shashankgupta22

I dont deny that VBA wont work when accessing files online. However, the problem I am facing is not that the custom ribbon tab is disabled, but it is that it has been deleted. So now, even if I download the file and open it from the desktop app, I still cant see the custom ribbon tab.

Regards,
Shashank

----------


## AliGW

How did you install the ribbon tab? If it's an Excel add-in, then all users accessing the file would need it installed in their desktop version.

----------


## shashankgupta22

Hi AliGW

It is not an Addin... I used Andy Popes ribbon designer to build a custom tab in the ribbon. From what I understand, makes changes in the xml... but it is not even that other users are not able to access the custom ribbon. Even on my computer it has disappeared.

Thanks!

----------


## AliGW

OK, so your thread title is a bit of a red herring, then, isn't it? Looks like we are focusing on the wrong thing, really.

Sorry - I am out of ideas.

Have you approached Andy Pope? He participates here and may spot the thread if you add a bit moree specific detail to your opening post thread title.

----------


## Andy Pope

@shashankgupta22, are you able to post the workbook(s).
Ideally the one with no ribbon and the original working version if you have it.

Depending on what buttons you add you do not need VBA. Of course the buttons would only be actioning tasks that are already accessible via UI.
A quick test of a file in the browser simply did not expose new tab on the ribbon. But was okay when opened in desktop app.

You mentioned a Mac had access to the file, I wonder if that removed the xml. What version of Excel was being used on the Mac?

----------


## MarvinP

Thanks for the info.  I never knew  :Confused:   I'm a home body and don't connect with others using OneDrive.

----------


## shashankgupta22

Hi Andy,

Thank you for your response. I am attaching two files - one with the custom ribbon tab titled "Analysis" and the other which was the same file but kept in my onedrive - as you can see, the custom tab has disappeared. 

My Mac is running Excel 2016 whereas the desktop is running Office 365.  My feeling is that the xml gets lost when I open the file kept in onedrive in the online version of excel through my office account, the custom ribbon tab disappears.

Really appreciate any help you can provide on this.

Cheers!
Shashank

PS - I had some trouble attaching the files but I think I finally was successful - I am new to excelforum. Let me know if for some reason you can't access them and I'll try uploading them again.

----------


## AliGW

I am on Office 365.

I saved your file to OneDrive and then went to the browser interface, opened the file in the browser and then clicked on Open in Desktop App - the Analysis toolbar remains in place.

----------


## Andy Pope

I don't know what caused the removal of the customui parts, but whatever was responsible did so completely.
As well as the customui xml being removed the relationship reference was also removed.

----------


## shashankgupta22

> I am on Office 365.
> 
> I saved your file to OneDrive and then went to the browser interface, opened the file in the browser and then clicked on Open in Desktop App - the Analysis toolbar remains in place.



That's interesting.  As you can see, it completely deleted the Analysis tab on my system.

----------


## shashankgupta22

> I don't know what caused the removal of the customui parts, but whatever was responsible did so completely.
> As well as the customui xml being removed the relationship reference was also removed.



Thanks for the try Andy. I guess there's nothing much I can do at my end now.

----------


## AliGW

> That's interesting.  As you can see, it completely deleted the Analysis tab on my system.



But the point is, 'it' didn't. If I can open your file with no issues, then OneDrive is not the culprit. I think it far more likely that the fact that you don't have Office 365 on the Mac computer is something to do with it, but OneDrive isn't. As I said before, OneDrive is, I believe, a complete red herring in this.

----------


## praddsouza

Shashank, this is definitely a OneDrive bug. 
When you save the xlsm file to OneDrive and then download it back to your computer, the Excel Custom ribbon menu is lost.

It looks like the last update of OneDrive messed it up.
I'm trying to reach OneDrive's support but haven't been able to get in touch.

----------


## shashankgupta22

Thanks praddsouza! I have always felt this is a OneDrive problem since I have uninstalled OneDrive from my Mac and get the same problems.

I have been struggling with this for some time now and haven't found a solution yet.

----------


## mikepfly2

> Thanks praddsouza! I have always felt this is a OneDrive problem since I have uninstalled OneDrive from my Mac and get the same problems.
> I have been struggling with this for some time now and haven't found a solution yet.



You uninstalled OneDrive and you still have the issue or you don't?*

Some of my clients just experienced this issue and it's definitely OneDrive related. One user had the xlsm file open and someone else also opened it. The 2nd person's customui xml was completely removed.*

They are using the desktop version of excel on a PC. My hunch is it has something to do with OneDrives "Use Office applications to sync Office files that I open" setting. Cloud storage is great in a lot of ways but not having the ability to warn/prevent 2+ users from opening the same file can be an issue for files that shouldn't be used concurrently.*

I have posted a few findings related to other onedrive issues on the Microsoft answers site but not gotten any where and now have to add the xml ribbon stripping to the list.*

It would be great if Microsoft could get their office and OneDrive/SharePoint platforms to work together. I've lost business because xlsm files behave erratically when opened from onedrive on the user's desktop (not using the web version). Some VBA doesn't work at all and will prevent the file from saving. I don't have similar issues using other cloud providers like egnyte, dropbox, or box.

----------


## shashankgupta22

Still have the issues and have stopped using OneDrive for this purpose.

----------

